# How much oil from PCV in intake is to much?



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

How much oil from PCV in intake is to much?

14,000 miles and there is quite a bit so much that there is a pool in each of the ribs in the intake after PCV.
Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no oil showing.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

What has your dealer said about it? That seems a little excessive. Mine has some oil in the turbo inlet but no noticeable puddling in the intake hose. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I just noticed today so I will phone them tomorrow.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Excessive oil in intake tubes after the turbo is usually a missing check valve at the port in the intake manifold.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> How much oil from PCV in intake is to much?
> 
> 14,000 miles and there is quite a bit so much that there is a pool in each of the ribs in the intake after PCV.
> Thanks.


I'm confused.......Are you asking about oil accumulated ON the intake or IN the intake?
As I read your question, I interpet it it as ON the intake puddling in the strengthening ribs.

Rob


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Robby said:


> I'm confused.......Are you asking about oil accumulated ON the intake or IN the intake?
> As I read your question, I interpet it it as ON the intake puddling in the strengthening ribs.
> 
> Rob


Oil IN the intake in the valleys of the Ribs just before the Turbo. Inside Not outside.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Robby said:


> I'm confused.......Are you asking about oil accumulated ON the intake or IN the intake?
> As I read your question, I interpet it it as ON the intake puddling in the strengthening ribs.
> 
> Rob


I think he means the rubber bellows, where the crankcase breather dumps in.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

So the dealer says bellows full of oil is normal for the CTD. Any diesel mechanics have a comment on this? They also said this is how the Turbo gets lubricated!!! I looked at him and asked him to repeat this info. What The Heck!!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

oilburner said:


> I think he means the rubber bellows, where the crankcase breather dumps in.


Yes.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

So I was speaking to a Diesel Mechanic over the weekend he said everything the dealer said was nonsense and to ask to speak to the diesel mechanic they have and ask one question and for them to check a data point should take 3 mins if he sees a problem then go from there. 
So I will be going back to the dealer this week.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

The dealer was full of crap when they said that was how the turbo gets lubricated lol, but there definitely is a pretty good amount of oil that makes it into the intake from that pcv valve.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> They also said this is how the Turbo gets lubricated!!!!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> How much oil from PCV in intake is to much?
> 
> 14,000 miles and there is quite a bit so much that there is a pool in each of the ribs in the intake after PCV.
> Thanks.


Hi there, do u have a picture to see how much oil is in there?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't worry to much about oil comming into the turbo cold inlet. There is nothing to lubricate there; that's nonsense. Oil will however accumulate with the time, into the intercooler and that will lower its performance. You may try to drain it from there and see how much it really is. Tunned engines tend to blow more oil into the PCV and for them oil catch can is recommended. Watch your engine oil level btw, if it starts to drop significantly then that's something to worry about.


----------

